# Gps location off



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

i just started flex last week and today I had a delivery that the gps said was at the end of a long the street but the actual address was in the middle of the street, the app wouldn't give me the I've arrived bar because it thought I was to far away. Is there anyway to work around this? I had to leave the house and drive to where the gps thought the house was , hit I've arrived and then drive back to the house and make the delivery.


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

Question mark on top right hand corner. Hit I'm at the address but my GPS isn't working.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Colie said:


> Question mark on top right hand corner. Hit I'm at the address but my GPS isn't working.


Sometimes that work or sometimes if your not in that circle it asks you to call


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I've not seen the circle in a long time. Pretty sure it's gone.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Haven't had to do this in a long time, but choose one:

1) Drive to where it thinks the package should be delivered, mark as delivered, bring to actual address and leave it (what you did)
2) Try the ? and "I am at the address but GPS is not working" trick (used to always work, then sometimes work, now no idea)
3) Call support with the TBA number and ask them to mark it as delivered (supposedly what they want you to do, but biggest time waster)

g


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

I checked on the app yesterday and hit the ? But I am at the address and the gps isn't working wasn't an option, easiest thing to do is drive to where it thinks the address is, funny thing is that I was in the driveway and I saw the people standing at the door so I had to get out and tell them I'll be right back I have to drive down the street.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Bobbydan said:


> I checked on the app yesterday and hit the ? But I am at the address and the gps isn't working wasn't an option, easiest thing to do is drive to where it thinks the address is, funny thing is that I was in the driveway and I saw the people standing at the door so I had to get out and tell them I'll be right back I have to drive down the street.


You could of just delivered it and entered the package id manually


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

This has happened to me 3 times now, second time I called support the app wouldn't let me do anything else and whatever they did locked up my phone somehow and screwed up the rest of the route. The 3rd time the business was closed and it was gated and it wouldn't let me put it in as closed kept saying I was in the wrong location. Pretty annoying.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cheap/crappy/old phone?


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

No I just got this phone.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Bobbydan said:


> No I just got this phone.


Does it have more than one gigabyte of memory


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Bobbydan said:


> No I just got this phone.


Feel like it was just yesterday when those phones were the shit!


----------

